

Forget Ping Pong and Snacks: How Buffer Digs Deeper With These 4 Startup Perks - smalter
http://www.youngentrepreneur.com/startingup/business-management/forget-ping-pong-and-snacks-how-buffer-digs-deeper-with-these-4-startup-perks/

======
ziko
Free beer, free pizza, free Netflix, free this and that.

I admire Buffer's attempt for a healthier lifestyle of their employees. It
might not sound as attractive as beer and pizza but it's better for everyone -
healthy and happy employees are a backbone of a successful company. Maybe gym
memberships and sports/cinema tickets are next step for them.

On the other hand, free eBooks aren't as convincing when attempting to lure a
good employee to the company.

